# Drop Top



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Here it is, the new car. If you didn't know the Passat wagon is gone







. Thanks to Cesar and Aj for the help this weekend, my schedule and plate has been full and with out them I wouldn't have gotten it done this soon.
Rear set-up is temporarily but will do till I can build the trunk the way I want but it should do.
I order tires tomorrow so maybe by the ends weeks I should have the new wheels on.
I've got some small paint work to do to get it ready but should have most of it done by SOWO.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Drop Top (dorbritz)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Drop Top (gpips101)*

damn!!!




























nice man very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, didn't see this coming! Can't wait to see it with the wheels on!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love it.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome, i wish my car was a vert so bad.


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

sorry man its been done









LOL , But I know with a little time your gunna make that eos VERY NICE!, I was a big fan of your passat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see this when its done












_Modified by Weelildubb2.0t at 9:47 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

her's isn't bagged!!! Drew's is... Drew wins!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (glices)*

looking good Drew! Hope you're bringing it to HWB


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (glices)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glices* »_her's isn't bagged!!! Drew's is... Drew wins!!!

she has something(s) drew doesnt have








looks god drew, an for the record, cesar and drew did most the work


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Can't wait to see your work and creative flow go into this car







Congrats Again.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weelildubb2.0t)*



Weelildubb2.0t said:


> sorry man its been done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Looks good, but why no check valves on the compressors?


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*



dorbritz said:


> Weelildubb2.0t said:
> 
> 
> > sorry man its been done
> ...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

so sick!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This eos will be








What are you doing for wheels?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

OMG!!!







I have such a sweet spot for converts, I trucking love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

looks awesome drew!!!
can't wait to see the new wheels on.
PS...nice work on the rotiform wagon. That thing is sick


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wait wagon is gone?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_wait wagon is gone? 

Way to keep up Shawn








Looking good Drew I can't wait to see it at SoWo


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Drop Top (dorbritz)*

looks like drew will be dailying the routan now.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Drop Top (whitepepper)*

who said you cant daily a car on air?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Drop Top (dorbritz)*

you got rid of the wagon for a chicks car?









its cool its on air, but i woulda kept the wagon over this


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Drop Top (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_who said you cant daily a car on air?









I wouldnt put air on a car I didnt daily.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Drop Top (whitepepper)*

did you just contradict yourself?


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_looks like drew will be dailying the routan now.










_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
I wouldnt put air on a car I didnt daily.









eos wont be a daily because its on air
but
you would put air on a daily


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

DO WERK DrewBritz!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

MMM Vert! Looks good low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Too bad its got plate holes in the front


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Drop Top (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it Drew


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Drop Top (Still Fantana)*

said to see the wagon go, but this isn't too shabby either


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Drop Top (got_vdub)*

finally another eos on air


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Drop Top (corrado_sean2)*

love what you did with the wagen... cant wait to see this come together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am behind. Thanks Squillo


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so this is what you decided to go with drew. interesting decision. can't wait to see it all together at sowo.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Wait. Where does the surfboard go?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (DubberNix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_Wait. Where does the surfboard go?

Best question yet


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

with that car hes gunna need a skim board


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see it with wheels. My GF has a white one I want to bag it soooo bad. Check out the modded EOS thread there are a few pretty sick bagged ones in there
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Well since you are all in awwww over the car.
I will be help full and pre warn you of your melted airline.
(or poping fuses from no check)
The steel line is needed. The air and head get very hot.
Its only a matter of time.
Car does look good!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hmmm maybe this is why i popped my 60A fuse twice...

















_Modified by Still Fantana at 8:12 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe............., what model compressor's Justin?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM'd Kevin


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am aware of the plastic line. This only temp. like I said. I am in the process of building the hardlines so it will get replaced along with check valves. The compressors aren't on long enough to get that hot w/ the 3 gallon. Should be finished up this weekend.
Thanks for looking out.
I know there would be some mixed responses with the car and I will miss the wagon but since we got the van the car just sat and wasn't being used for what we intended it too. My wife was driving the wagon more than I so needless to say I got this car for her as well.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Saw the car today, ****'s low.. once the wheels go on it'll look supa sick!!! 
keep it up homes!!


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

when are the wheels going on?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PASSAT888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASSAT888* »_when are the wheels going on?

they'll be on by this weekend, but no pics until after next weekend cause of Hot Water Blast (local show)


----------



## swaybar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I have pics with the wheels on today. Sell them for $100.....








Brian


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (swaybar)*

OMGGGGGGGGGG so legit Drew, even better than i expected


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Killin' it.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Nice! Congrats on the new car Drew.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

real clean drew. it's not perfectly centered though.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice work Drew, I need to buy the tools and make myself some hard lines


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_real clean drew. it's not perfectly centered though.









What, the pic?








Thanks Dave and Adam.








BTW the wheels look killer on, pics after the show next weekend.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

saw the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking real nice Drew


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Saw these bad boys in person yesterday, everything look CLEAAAAN


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Where are the pics?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hidden. the debut will be after this weekends show.







but pics can be found


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

lets just make it Sunday, so you can post up some pictures.....


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

loved the wagon, liking this too..

will someone please tell me WTF is up with hardlines and PTC fittings? how does that work?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (sirswank)*

I dont know how to explain how it works other than it slips in just like line would and is just as secure...
Even after about 6hrs (longest i've left it and rechecked PSI) it was still sitting at the exact same height.


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

ooohhh i want to see it with wheels!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (PASSAT888)*

looks soo good


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
What, the pic?








Thanks Dave and Adam.








BTW the wheels look killer on, pics after the show next weekend.

Pics or they (the wheels) don't exists


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Ohh they do


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Havent had a chance to edit these but here are some pics.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

sexy mofo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Weelildubb2.0t)*

Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i like it!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

the rotiforms really set this car off. i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

damn your vert is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think this car is the only one that I like the Rotiforms on better than mine...


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks so good







Love it drew!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_the rotiforms really set this car off. i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


they seem to do that to any car theyre on. very sexy car sir, well done.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

like they say suspension + wheels = done


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

more pics


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianTurbo)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mihneagabriel at 2:25 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mihneagabriel)*

Car looks killer duder, sorry i couldnt make it down w. you guys http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

kinda speechless. Hottest eos hands down


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Sick Eos! the roti wheels looked


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

congrats on hellaflush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_more pics 










man.. I don't know why but I love the car with the top up..... looks fantastic!!!


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh My GOD!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Yeah, I like it up with the top better too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

Mmmmm... Looking perfect sitting on the Rotiforms Drew.
Now stop working on cars and make us some stickers!


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

He does it again...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mmmmm... Looking perfect sitting on the Rotiforms Drew.
Now stop working on cars and make us some stickers!
















They are done, just got back in town so they will ship tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
They are done, just got back in town so they will ship tomorrow.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How was Cali?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it was good, The guys from Rotiform kick ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well done sir.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

You never disappoint!! *tips hat*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

thank you sir.


----------



## ghostmk5 (Sep 30, 2007)

Car look legit bro, im about to install my setup and was wondering could i get hardline from any hardware store or so i have to order em? and can u only get em copper.. i never see em any other color


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ghostmk5)*

the car looks amazing!! oh and thanks for answering all my questions the other day via email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

best EOS ever.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (dmoney)*

good times yesterday... awesome show dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

omg i love this. so cute. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*

http://www.thecertainpeople.com/index.html


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Weekend Project*

Just finished the sub box on the Eos, now I just have to build the amp rack.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome work as always!


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

no water traps? mmmm


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

sick as always



Skin88 said:


> no water traps? mmmm


ridetech manifolds/systems dont need water traps, especially in texas

probably for colder places it would help


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

f_399 said:


> sick as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok good to know


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

that looks so clean.

hey drew what kind of fittings did you use for your hardlines?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

God, your finish work is insano!!! Love it!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

mihneagabriel said:


> that looks so clean.
> 
> hey drew what kind of fittings did you use for your hardlines?


Parker PTC fittings.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

saw your ride at SOWO, first time for me to see it in person and I am in Texas.. LOL 

I love everything about your ride!!! fantastic!!!:beer:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Man Drew nice work, that looks *really* clean!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Morio said:


> saw your ride at SOWO, first time for me to see it in person and I am in Texas.. LOL
> 
> I love everything about your ride!!! fantastic!!!:beer:


Where in Texas are you?


Thanks Justin, still have some work to do.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Drew, everytime you seem to amaze me more and more with the quality and TASTE of you work:thumbup: Cant wait to come see my folks again


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Steve, LMK when you head this way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That **** is sexy.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

dorbritz said:


> Where in Texas are you?



Austin ........ :beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

dorbritz said:


> Thanks Steve, LMK when you head this way.


You will def know. i will have to steal the CC from ma-dukes and make the trip for the day/night depending on how far a drive:beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Badges? We dont need no stinking badges!*

built another one off badgeless grill for the Eos.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was waiting for this one. Sick as always!!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow drew. . your handywork is flawless!!

shave the inner part of the headlights next


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

nice. looks good drew:thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

i hate it.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

looks great (as always) drew. perfect front end -- though it does make your headlights look a bit sad :laugh:

what was that thread sealant you were recommending back in GA? about to swap out my fronts


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lookin good man! have a badgeless on the way for my moms car. we planned to shave the euro plate and re chrome it.

just curious from a fellow body man/painter, what epoxies or plastic repair do you use? especially on this for ABS plastic


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Still Fantana said:


> i hate it.


 


BklynMKV said:


> looks great (as always) drew. perfect front end -- though it does make your headlights look a bit sad :laugh:
> 
> what was that thread sealant you were recommending back in GA? about to swap out my fronts


 it's called rectorseal t plus 2


corrado_sean2 said:


> lookin good man! have a badgeless on the way for my moms car. we planned to shave the euro plate and re chrome it.
> 
> just curious from a fellow body man/painter, what epoxies or plastic repair do you use? especially on this for ABS plastic


 yeah, when I did the passat I was going to shave the euro plate but found this way fit better and and was easier. The aftermarket badgeless set-ups are glossy so when you have the hood open they dont match. 

fusor 602 promoter w/ fusor 143 and then fusor 114 to act like a body filler.
See you this weekend in Austin.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

This thread is awesome. I'd better get me an Eos before they start getting popular.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

hey drew you going to the 512 project show in austin?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah man, I'll be there. I will have a booth so stop on bye.:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks fantastic!!!!

Have you ever made one for a mk1 TT????


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Great work as always :thumbup: Actually makes me like the EOS which is a first.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ive never seen how the top sits in the trunk, is there a whole bunch of room or does it seem like a tight fit when everything is top down?.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

superjario18 said:


> Ive never seen how the top sits in the trunk, is there a whole bunch of room or does it seem like a tight fit when everything is top down?.


from what i remember there isnt much room, he has to put a cover over the tank and valves and the top sits on that...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I wish I lived in an area where I could justify a convertible. Car looks dope dude


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

98DUB said:


> I wish I lived in an area where I could justify a convertible. Car looks dope dude


I currently own a 93 cabriolet, i live in MI / NY, its not about justifying where you live its about is it worth it to you  lol


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks really nice Drew


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

dorbritz said:


>



i find it humorously coincidental the window in the background says "PSI soft". With the car air'd out, i would say the PSI is soft......

also, i propse a sig change to " my EOS is like riding a moped with a hot chick behind you. so hot, the moped doesn't matter anymore."


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Can I toss a picture request?

Can you snap a few shots of the top coming down and how its laying over the air ride setup in the trunk?


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

Nicely done !


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

superjario18 said:


> Can I toss a picture request?
> 
> Can you snap a few shots of the top coming down and how its laying over the air ride setup in the trunk?


yeah, give me a few days and I'll take one.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

dorbritz said:


> yeah, give me a few days and I'll take one.


 sorry for the delayed pic but here you go. Sorry, car is dirty.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow that fits rather snug but no danger of cracking anything. I assume you measured that out before you put the canister in the back with the tubing lol.

You do great work man.

:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

you dont need to measure anything. as long as that lid you see closes your fine. the top wont go down unless that lid is down.


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job man! I seen this car in person at SOWO plenty of times and its just sick :thumbup:


----------



## buchstuke (Sep 6, 2005)

any one no the et on these wheels


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

buchstuke said:


> any one no the et on these wheels


 8.5" et35 or 45. Thats all they come in. 

Unless he has a special set


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

nah theyre the 8.5 et35 ones. about 99% sure lol


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

yep, et35. I am running a 5mm spacer in the rear as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

drew, ygpm :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Best looking Eos I've ever seen.


----------

